# Puerto Rican Boa



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi guys:
here a pic of a Epicrates inornatus,this beautiful boid is an endangered species of PR.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

nice! since uve shown me its always nice to learn something about a new species that i dont no about so please tell more about


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

No prob bro...

Well,This is largest Puerto Rican snake or 'culebrón'. All species in the genus Epicrates are protected by the state, federal, and international laws. The species is not venomous, but people often kill this species because it is believed to have special healing property. If left undisturbed they are not dangerous and they will not strike at humans. It is a nocturnal species, and they are frequently found on the forest floor, shrubs, vines, and on tree branches. The diet of juveniles consists primarily of small amphibians and reptiles (mainly anoles), while adults feed on large reptiles, birds, and small mammals. Adults often hang on branches and lianas in front of entrances to karst caves, trying to capture bats.

Adults grow to 7.6' (2.3 m) in snout-vent length. Juveniles are light brown dorsally with a series of darker brown blotches along the body, and light uniformly orange-brown ventrally. As they mature, the dorsal coloration turns dark cream to brown with scattered areas of an iridescent sheen. The ventral coloration turns light cream with distinct dark brown spot scattered along the length of the body. Adults tend to be dark brown, dark gray, or black dorsally with the persistent iridescent sheen and the ventral coloration is dark gray or blackish with no obvious spot pattern.

Although a second Epicrates exists in Puerto Rico (E. monensis), it is about 1/3 the size of E. inornatus. In addition, adults of E. monensis have a very distinct dorsal pattern of darker brown blotches on a lighter brownish to grayish cream background. This coloration pattern has not been observed on juveniles of E. inornatus.

The species occurs in the karst hills and forested valleys. Juveniles are frequently found on branches of small shrubs along the forest edges, where they are probably hunting sleeping anoles lizards. Adults are frequently found on the forest floor and climbing large shrubs and trees. It is possible that adults also gather at the entrance of caves to feed on bats, but this behavior has not been observed within the study area.

Carnivoro


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Feel free to ask.....

Carnivoro


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Very nice,i have a q,if endangered how do you have it ? you work for a zoo or something ? whats your plans with it ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> Very nice,i have a q,if endangered how do you have it ? you work for a zoo or something ? whats your plans with it ?


 looks like he just snapped a pic of it


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Ahh i see,thanks.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes i work in the PR zoo, but im working in a plan of conservation of the UPR.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking specimen...







!


----------

